# I think I lost my hearing...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

:blink: I see what you all meant now by boys can get loud! MY GOD! Ziggy was just sitting on my shoulder..chattering to himself..all nice and low..then all of a sudden he went right up to my ear and started doing these awfully LOUD tweeps! Geez...:wacko: I need a minute for my ears to pop..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I knew it would happen sooner or later welcome to the world of boy's they can be so annoying at times...lol 
You will get your hearing back soon, the ringing lasts awhile :blink:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol stretch did that right in my friends ear he was preening his ear hairs i told him not to let him do it then bang right in his ear


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ouch  Spike has this new horrible loud sound he makes and I ignore him when he does it. Spike thinks that when he is on your shoulder he has to stick his beak in your ear so you can hear what he has to say :wacko:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol- I was typing so I was ignoring him a bit..that got my attention though..lol. I use to bartend in LOUD clubs..you'd think I was use to it..nothing compared to this screech in my ear.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I thought Chester was loud in his cage the first day we had him here, but now I'm scared... @[email protected]


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> I thought Chester was loud in his cage the first day we had him here, but now I'm scared... @[email protected]


He's older so it's possible that's already the loudness I am talking about.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee has got a new MAX volume whistle he does, and my ear hole seems to be his favourite microphone.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> He's older so it's possible that's already the loudness I am talking about.


Yeah, but he wasn't even doing it right in my ear!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't consider none of my tiels loud, but ive got a quaker to compare the loudness to, SO far i havent met a bird louder then my quaker lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I know someone with a pearl pied female and you can hear her tiel shrieking in the background if you're on the phone. 

You haven't lived until you have had a Moluccan Cockatoo shriek in your ear.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> You haven't lived until you have had a Moluccan Cockatoo shriek in your ear.


No thanks!!!...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> You haven't lived until you have had a Moluccan Cockatoo shriek in your ear.


Yikes that would probably kill me


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> You haven't lived until you have had a Moluccan Cockatoo shriek in your ear.



Excellent point.:wacko:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I don't consider none of my tiels loud, but ive got a quaker to compare the loudness to, SO far i havent met a bird louder then my quaker lol


With all those birdies your level of loud has probably changed..hehe..Not many things must sound loud to you anymore..


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

My sennie is about as loud as a cockatoo. LOL I can hear him blocks away.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby starts tweeping when I get home-I can hear her from outside the door before I even unlock it...She also sets off voice response systems everytime I try to make a call..lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL! My sennie was looking out the window, and suddenly he started shouting "What are you doing!?!?!?!" and I looked out the window and a cop had stopped someone outside our house..and he was yelling at the cop...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> LOL! My sennie was looking out the window, and suddenly he started shouting "What are you doing!?!?!?!" and I looked out the window and a cop had stopped someone outside our house..and he was yelling at the cop...


Now that's funny!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Tiki said:


> LOL! My sennie was looking out the window, and suddenly he started shouting "What are you doing!?!?!?!" and I looked out the window and a cop had stopped someone outside our house..and he was yelling at the cop...


That is funny, but really really cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> LOL! My sennie was looking out the window, and suddenly he started shouting "What are you doing!?!?!?!" and I looked out the window and a cop had stopped someone outside our house..and he was yelling at the cop...


That is funny  Good thing the cop did not hear him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> LOL! My sennie was looking out the window, and suddenly he started shouting "What are you doing!?!?!?!" and I looked out the window and a cop had stopped someone outside our house..and he was yelling at the cop...


LOL...... to funny


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA that is funny!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Yikes that would probably kill me





> No thanks!!!...lol





> Excellent Point. :wacko:



Wimps.  

:lol::rofl:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> Wimps.
> 
> :lol::rofl:



LOL...nope..I like my hearing, thank you.

I remember when I went to Parrot Jungle in Miami you walk down this path and on each side there are perches with macaws and too's-you can feed them, pet them, take pictures and pick them up..well you're not suppose to but I did..anyways, after all that screaming I had a serious headache! There are atleast 40 on that path alone and we were there for a while...


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a parrot postcard collection, and most are from Parrot Jungle. 

Macaws aren't all that loud, 'toos are pretty loud. M2's are the world's loudest bird, nearly as loud as a jumbo jet taking off.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> I have a parrot postcard collection, and most are from Parrot Jungle.
> 
> Macaws aren't all that loud, 'toos are pretty loud. M2's are the world's loudest bird, nearly as loud as a jumbo jet taking off.



How did you get them?

M2???


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

From some secondhand store.

M2 = Moluccan Cockatoo


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> LOL...nope..I like my hearing, thank you.
> 
> I remember when I went to Parrot Jungle in Miami you walk down this path and on each side there are perches with macaws and too's-you can feed them, pet them, take pictures and pick them up..well you're not suppose to but I did..anyways, after all that screaming I had a serious headache! There are atleast 40 on that path alone and we were there for a while...


I would love to go to a place that has a ton of parrots flying around  I would bring ear plugs though :blush:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> From some secondhand store.
> 
> M2 = Moluccan Cockatoo


Ahh ok. I'll make sure not to ever get one then..lol


----------

